# My first egg and had to check ^_^ so excited!



## Jlant85 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 16, 2014)

*Clearly development and great pictures!*

*How many days?*


----------



## Jlant85 (Apr 16, 2014)

Since March 17 =D @ALDABRAMAN


----------



## Moozillion (Apr 18, 2014)

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 18, 2014)

WOO YOO 2........


----------



## kathyth (Apr 18, 2014)

How very exciting for you! I can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Apr 22, 2014)

That is super egg-citing!  I hope it continues to develop... 

Quick question, did you take it out of the incubator to candle it? My understanding is that tortoise eggs are best left alone, not handled or touched at all, because any movement can harm the embryo.


----------



## Jlant85 (Apr 22, 2014)

@biochemnerd808 yeah i did. I know iknow... but just had to check! lol... See the marked X on top of the egg, this way i know how i got it and placed it back the way it was. I was very careful. wont be doing this for a long long time til i reach 60-70 days just to check on development.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Apr 22, 2014)

I am glad you were careful. It is actually possible to candle the egg(s) without touching them - you just hold a pen light right above them, AAALMOST touching the egg. No need to even take it out of the substrate.


----------



## Jlant85 (May 14, 2014)

@biochemnerd808 I did what you advise and OH MAN! It so dark! THEY GREW SO QUICKLY! >.< im reaching my 60 days i cant wait! Its amazing how you can see them forming. Compared to the new eggs my Shelby laid, you know its in there! another 30 days i hope and i would see a pip =) So exciting!


----------



## Jlant85 (May 14, 2014)

compared to the photos above, they almost have the entire egg filled >.<


----------



## dmmj (May 15, 2014)

Sorry no more egg puns, don't you know a watched egg never hatches?
Exciting news indeed.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (May 15, 2014)

That's wonderful news! Good luck!


----------



## Jlant85 (May 25, 2014)

i candled my tort egg today since it was laid on March 17th. Almost at the 100 day mark.. just wondering, when i candled it last week... it looked like it had air bubbles... is this normal? The air bubble just got bigger and bigger and on both eggs >.< So kinda on the freaking out mode right now...


----------



## Jlant85 (May 25, 2014)

After further research i landed on this... 

http://www.russiantortoise.net/egg_development.htm

Just out of curiosity... this should also apply for greek tortoise (or all tortoise) eggs am i right? Since Russian tort and Greek torts are both Mediterranean, it should be about the same.

My egg is at the bubble stage and it FREAK ME THE HECK OUT! I hope they are alright =/


----------



## Jlant85 (Jun 3, 2014)

My first pip and my wife is the first to see it!!! Uggg need to get home ASAP!


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Jun 6, 2014)

So exciting! Can't wait for baby pics...


----------



## Jlant85 (Jun 7, 2014)

@biochemnerd808 ^^ Posted picture and video here =)
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ise-egg-hatching-woot-woot.93989/#post-874988


----------

